
Uber’s New Terms of Use Gives It Unlimited Rights to Sell Customer Data - nilmonibasak
https://www.nextbigwhat.com/ubers-new-terms-of-use-gives-it-unlimited-rights-to-sell-customer-data-297/
======
decisiveness
Coupling this with the app's removal of the "While Using" location access
option, given their history, it's hard to imagine Uber won't try to do
something nefarious to violate their users' privacy in the worst way.

------
CardenB
How does this compare with Lyft?

